# Need help with a mouse.



## HowDoImouse (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Day, so heres the thing i was walking this morning and i spot this little fellow (which i suspect that its a wood mouse) alone and pretty sure that it wasnt going to make it the rest of the day. 
So i decided to pick him up it and noticed it was tired because all it wanted was to sleep.

I write here searching for guidence in what should I do.

Is it safe to have it has a pet? Should I set it free? What should i expect from it?
Are their any health hazards? apart from Leptospirosis(is that a thing i should worry about?)

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.It looks like a field/short tailed vole rather than a mouse.Voles have a blunter face and a 3/4 length sort of tail.You can keep them in tanks with a deep substrate as they like to burrow,plenty of cover and a nest box.They eat the usual rodent type seeds plus fruit,veg and grasses.If it's healthy it would be best to release it somewhere like a compost heap.The fact that you've picked it up so easily doesn't bode well though.


----------



## HowDoImouse (Aug 3, 2014)

Well i did pick it up, and it fits with being a vole. It woke up now and attempted a run for freedom, it almost managed to, i guess i´ll just free it outside.
Plus i assume its healthy since it moves so fast and it ignored a piece of grape fruit i gave it.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

